# Advice on CRB check??



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

So I've been told that I need to do a CRB check since I'm wanting to work in a teacher field... Does anyone have any experience with this or know how to do a CRB? I found a website http://www.personnelchecks.co.uk/ which states you can apply and pay online, my concern is you can't always trust websites...

Any advice?


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

I think if you get accepted for a teaching post, the employer/education authority will arrange to have a CRB check done. 
My daughter runs a business working with children, and she has an employee check on each person she accepts as a teacher, before they start working with children.


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

fergie said:


> I think if you get accepted for a teaching post, the employer/education authority will arrange to have a CRB check done.
> My daughter runs a business working with children, and she has an employee check on each person she accepts as a teacher, before they start working with children.


Well I've been talking with an agency and the agency wants me to have one done.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

If you are working as a 'supply teacher', for an agency in the UK, this is a normal thing they would do.
If it will be the first time you would be working in UK, then they will probably have to check previous work places in countries you have worked as well.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've filled out a CRB form supplied by an employer. They're incredibly long to fill out, you must use a black pen, make no mistakes and know in minute detail everything lol!!! I dont know if the fact your history will be from another country will make any difference - probably, but they do have to be done for many jobs in the UK!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

fergie said:


> If you are working as a 'supply teacher', for an agency in the UK, this is a normal thing they would do.
> If it will be the first time you would be working in UK, then they will probably have to check previous work places in countries you have worked as well.



Yes I've never worked in the UK before as I'm just about to move and settle there, only other country I've worked in is US... I don't mind doing a CRB check, I'm just trying to figure out how and if by doing this online they check my background from the US as that's the only place I've ever worked..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ddang said:


> Well I've been talking with an agency and the agency wants me to have one done.


You can't initiate CRB check yourself. It must be done by a registered body such as school, nursery, voluntary organisation, charity group etc. For teaching, you will need enhanced disclosure (if you are having unsupervised contact with minors). Some agencies can get CRB check for you, so try another. TimePlan is good for overseas teachers.

Offer to work as volunteer in a school, and they can initiate CRB check for you. For volunteers there is no fee (usual fee is £44). You have to disclose your past 5 years of addresses anywhere in the world. As UK police has no access to foreign criminal records, you should get FBI rap sheet and local police clearance, which you can then show to your teaching agency and the school you'll be working at together with CRB certificate, which won't have much on it as you haven't lived in UK.
http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Employment/Startinganewjob/DG_195811


----------



## Liz in UK (Jul 31, 2011)

I am going through a CRB check at the moment. It was initiated by my employer, but as I am not from the UK, a Certificate of Good Conduct is required. This is done through the FBI. You can find out more information about it on the FBI's website, and also on the US Embassy's website. I called the Embassy, and was given instructions that mostly involved going to the FBI's website. FBI — Criminal Background Check should have the information you need. Basically, you will need to get your fingerprints taken at a police station in the UK (Fee of about £70), then submit your form, payment ($18) and fingerprints to the FBI, who will then send you a copy of your criminal record, or lack there of. You have every right to request a copy of this from the FBI, and you can do it now, so that when you do get a job, you won't have to wait 6 weeks for this form to come through.


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

Liz in UK said:


> I am going through a CRB check at the moment. It was initiated by my employer, but as I am not from the UK, a Certificate of Good Conduct is required. This is done through the FBI. You can find out more information about it on the FBI's website, and also on the US Embassy's website. I called the Embassy, and was given instructions that mostly involved going to the FBI's website. FBI — Criminal Background Check should have the information you need. Basically, you will need to get your fingerprints taken at a police station in the UK (Fee of about £70), then submit your form, payment ($18) and fingerprints to the FBI, who will then send you a copy of your criminal record, or lack there of. You have every right to request a copy of this from the FBI, and you can do it now, so that when you do get a job, you won't have to wait 6 weeks for this form to come through.


Thanks guys ... Liz, Can i wait to get my CRB check when I arrive in the UK? If I do it now in the states I wont get it back in time as I'm leaving next week.... So when I go to police station in the UK I just pay and have my finger prints done and they can pull my records from the states right? 

Thanks


----------



## Liz in UK (Jul 31, 2011)

ddang said:


> Thanks guys ... Liz, Can i wait to get my CRB check when I arrive in the UK? If I do it now in the states I wont get it back in time as I'm leaving next week.... So when I go to police station in the UK I just pay and have my finger prints done and they can pull my records from the states right?
> 
> Thanks


The CRB is what will have to be done in the UK, as Joppa has said it can't be initiated by you. However, as an American, part of your check will be a Certificate of Good Conduct from the FBI, and only you can request a copy of it. That can be done from the UK as you just mail in the form, your payment and your fingerprints. I don't see why you couldn't get a money order and have your finger prints taken before leaving the US, then post them with the form when you are settled in the UK. Or you could get your finger prints taken in the UK and submit them with the credit card payment form. Have a look at the link I posted in my last comment. Clicking the link for Option 1 should give you the info you need.

Best of luck, and if you have more questions or if I've been unclear, just ask


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

In addition to FBI certificate, a good conduct certificate by local/state police may be useful. Contact your local police department, and get it done before leaving US.
This, for example, is for NYPD:
NYPD - Record Inquiries


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

Ok cool thanks guys for your help


----------



## mordavian (Aug 12, 2012)

Joppa said:


> In addition to FBI certificate, a good conduct certificate by local/state police may be useful. Contact your local police department, and get it done before leaving US.
> This, for example, is for NYPD:



How is the FBI certificate different from the check of your fingerprints to the Department of Homeland Security Watchlist when you apply for a VISA? I thought the DHS' watchlist check also check the FBI?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mordavian said:


> How is the FBI certificate different from the check of your fingerprints to the Department of Homeland Security Watchlist when you apply for a VISA? I thought the DHS' watchlist check also check the FBI?


They are different databases, though cross-checking is possible.


----------

